
The Rise of Cryptohooliganism - wslh
https://www.dashforcenews.com/emin-gun-sirer-on-the-rise-of-cryptohooliganism/
======
daedalbug
"We do not quite see the engineering world split into camps over what kinds of
bridges are best. Other, more mature, disciplines realize that technical
design decisions require a scientific process, and have evolved internal
processes for handling conflicts and disputes."

Apparently Emin Gün Sirer has never heard of the browser wars or emacs vs vim,
or any of the other tribalistic divisions that have happened in the software
engineering field - division and 'picking a side' are very common occurrences.

